# tatil olarak



## cyaxares_died

Ben arkadaþimi yazdým 'tatil olarak sen her halde köye gittin'. Bu cümle doðru mu? ya da 'tatil olarak' burada doðru deðil? (I wanted to say 'Since now are holidays..:')


----------



## valo__fan

I guess you would like to say "Herhalde tatilde köye gittin."You know in speking we don't  use "sen" word because it has already taken place in the "gittin" word.So it's not necessary to use.


----------



## cyaxares_died

But how would you say 'since now it's holiday time..' -yani ben bunu vurgalamak istiyorum


----------



## valo__fan

"Şimdi tatil zamanı olduğundan beri.." diye çevirebilirim...


----------



## aslan

"Şimdi tatil zamanı olduğu için..."  yada " Tatil dönemi olduğu için" şeklinde çevirmek daha anlamlı olur diye düşünüyorum!


----------



## mythh

Şu an/şimdi tatilde/tatil zamanı olduğuna göre köye gitmiş olmalısın.


----------



## atiman

Other options;
Tatilde olduğundan/tatil olduğu için/tatil başladığından...


----------



## kaplankedisi

If what you intend to say is : "Since now are holidays, you probably have gone to your home town / village."

then, i would recommend : "(Şimdi) tatil olduğuna göre, herhalde köye gitmişsindir." Use of "şimdi" is optional . the sentence already has the meaning of "now".


----------

